# How old are you?



## nm123

So we are WTT #1 and it's doing my head in, I want to just get on with it now!

I'm nearly 31 and worry that time is against me... I'd like to have 2 children at the very least and have seen colleagues and friends struggle with fertility and worry about that.

We're thinking of getting married in June next year, which kind of complicates things, but I don't want to wait until _after _that to even start TTC... I'm not adverse to getting married a couple of months after having a baby - reckon 3 months would be ok? Or I'd be ok to be a pregnant bride (3 or 4 months gone only though)... 

So it means conceiving between now and June this year... or then waiting until Feb next year :nope: 

Anyway, enough waffling - how old are you and does age bother you in terms of WTT/TTC?


----------



## Julia323

I'm also WTT for #1, I'm 26. I'll be 27 in March :)

I did the "can we have a baby NOW" dance before the wedding, and remember clearly marking the deadline of "can't have any accidents now, or the very expensive dress won't fit!" So I know what it feels like to have that window surrounding the wedding where a baby isn't in the cards. It stinks!!

Would your fiance be up to having a baby pre-wedding? Would you be up to the stress of a newborn as well as wedding planning in those trying last few months? All things to consider!


----------



## nm123

Well, I think given the choice he'd wait... And my rational side says that it is much better to wait as well (we're currently living abroad, I'm looking for a new job, etc etc), but I have this horrid fear that I'm just leaving it too late... 

My friends who are the same age don't seem to have this hanging over them like I do, so perhaps I'm worrying unnecessarily and another year of waiting would be fine? 

In terms of the wedding, my best friend wants to set up a wedding planning business so I think she'd be a great help, plus the venue appear to take care of most things anyway... Plus I love organising events, so the main issue would be whether I'd be emotionally and physically (ie lost the weight) ready I guess...


----------



## August79

I'm 31 and will be turning 32 in August. I feel like my biological clock is SCREAMING at me. It wasn't as bad but we had a surprise pregnancy that ended in miscarriage :cry: My gyno recommended that we wait 3 months before trying but that has stretched on due to me changing jobs and not being eligible for insurance for three months. At this time we're looking to try in May. I'd like two children as well.


----------



## tasha41

I am 21, OH is 22. We're WTT for #2.. with no set TTC date or time frame.

It's a pain, I don't know whether I'm being sensible or over-complicating things. I know right now is not the right time, but in a year maybe.. ergg


----------



## topsy

Hi hun, 

I am 29, will be 30 on my wedding day this May, we waited, but that was mainly due to me being ill and on soooo many tablets, and I did not want to ttc while on them and for me personally it was the right thing, we are going to ttc sometime between april and june, we keep changing our minds!!!!

Follow your heart hun.Take care
xxxx


----------



## aubreee

I'm 24 almost 25 WTT with no date set yet.
But i should be done with my master around this time next year and OH kinda agreed to get the baby making started then

and even my biological clock is screaming and i am worried because it took my mom 2 years to conceive me


----------



## Twag

Hi I am 31 in April and we are WTT for #1 and I feel the same my clock is ticking very loudly (and I worry about fertility) and all of our friends are having baby #2 
I am really struggling as hubbie wants us to wait until I have passed the last of my accounting exams! I do not see what the problem is though as if we TTC now not likely to get BFP straight away and then 9 months before LO so I can still pass my exams rather than waiting to possibly Aug-11!


----------



## tu123

Hi hun.

I am 30 and we will try for number two next cycle. yes, it will be tough but i work in fertility and see far too many women with issues.

For [email protected]@k all my career plans for a few years! That can wait for us after we feel our family is complete.

We are not loaded with dosh but we will manage.


----------



## MummytoSummer

Hey hun,

I'm 28 but was 27 when I conceived and had Summer. We plan on ttc number 2 in May so I'll be at least 29 by the time that one comes along (I fell pregnant first try with Summer).
30/31/32 I really don't see as being too old or anything. I have a few friends in that age range. One is 33 and trying for her second, she fell pregnant with her first aged 31 within 3 months of trying. And another of my friends is 34 and has just announced shes pregnant and that happened first try!

X


----------



## Heidi

I had my DD when i was 25. We started TTC around 18 months before our wedding (we didnt want to wait :laugh2:) but it took allot longer than we expected, we finally got our BFP in the August and got married in the May when our LO was 12 days old!!!! It wasn't ideal but we managed to pull it off and every thing went perfectly.

We are thinking about TTC #2 when DD turns 1 so i'll be 28-29 when they are born depends how long it takes :)


----------



## BlaireUK

I'm 30 just now. I really hope to be pregnant with our first before turning 31 later this year. X


----------



## Aprilshowers

I'm the oldest who has replied so far at 38. I'm predicting we will have issues but I guess I'm just praying for a miracle baby :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

i've just turned 24 and WTT #2 at the end of this year. we want a close gap between #1 and #2 so it will be around November when Pixie is 1 :D

had Pixie when i was 23


----------



## Strawberries

I'm 19 and WTT#1 until October 2014


----------



## snowflakes120

We will be starting TTC in July and I will be 31 and hubby will be 29. I too worry about it taking awhile due to my age - I read online that woman in their early 30's takes an average of 9 months to fall pregnant. Watch, I end up getting pregnant my first cycle with our luck!! We're starting TTC a month earlier than planned just in case it does takes a while!! I just really want it to happen before I hit my 5th cycle - I know I have no control over it but timing would be perfect anytime during those months!! I would like 2 children before 35 which might be hard.


----------



## pennies

I've just turned 23, would like to have had (or be pregnant with) #1 by the time I'm 25.

My sister is due her first in May and I'm terribly broody! :blush: Need to get OH more onside first though!


----------



## i want it all

I'm 30 & am WTT No2. I'm not too worried but that's because I already have 1. 

I worked with a girl who had her 1st baby at 41 so it can happen - it took her just 2 months to get pregnant, and that was after her fella had a vasectomy reversal after 8 yrs!


----------



## Shey

I was 25 when I had my DS and Im 28 now and will be 29 this November so I will be TTC#2 before I turn 29.


----------



## odd_socks

*almost 26 and my age bothers me i dont want to be an "old mum" (not that its bad thing) but with my back getting worse year by year i want to be able enjoying being a mum running around after kids  I have no TTC date though *


----------



## lu-is

I will be 27 in two day.s Eeps! lol Guess I always figured I'd have a baby before I was 27. Oh well... soon I hope!


----------



## LunaRose

I'm 23 (24 in a couple of months) & I had Jayden when I just turned 22.

OH & I definitely want more babies, it's just when! There's no way we could even think of having more until we move house and who knows when that will be! I've got my fingers crossed for next year at the latest!

Sooo no TTC date for us yet :(


----------



## hannab

im 23 will be 24 in nov, my OH is 32 in aug.


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm 35 in a couple of months and yes I feel it's getting to the point where I feel a bit :wacko: Baby #1 still seems along way away and feeling at the moment just to give up and save the heart ache, it has got to be easier than this. :cry:


----------



## ~chipper~

I'm 30 and currently WTT for #2...we are going to start TTC in Aug. I was 29 when I conceived my son and that took 3 cycles so I'm planning on it taking about that long this time 'round :)


----------



## lmnop

I am 27 and terrified that I will have issues, even though statistics and family history are on my side!


----------



## Inoue

Me and hubby plan to start TTC in 2015 so ill be 27 then, hubby will be 30. It scares me to think problems might occur the longer we wait (we tried for a baby before hand for a year and a half with no luck so worried it will take me approx 2 years when we try again :nope:).


----------



## Mrs M

I am 26 and wtt baby no.2. I had my dd when I was 25 and hoping to ttc in august so if it happens as quick as last time, i will be 27 when baby no.2 is due. X


----------



## Sherileigh

I'm 34, wtt #2. Got pregnant with DS when I was 32 and conceived first month of trying. Try not to worry about the age thing...most of my friends have all been in their 30's when they've had babies and had no problems.


----------



## Pixie M

Gosh, I feel old now!! I'm 38.


----------



## dizzydoll

I'm 26 WTT for #1 OH is almost 24
I'd really like to have 2 kids and would prefer to have had both or be pregnant on #2 by 30......at the current rate though I'll be lucky to have #1 by then!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im 19 :blush:

OH is 22 .. WTT for #2 July/Aug .. planning on getting engaged soon as hes back home again .. id like to have 3 in total but if we do get pregnant again this year then #3 will not be till there both in primary school so will be 2/3 years time :)


----------



## vladex

I am 34, but was not essential for conception babies because I am a man, that's my happy accident.But my girlfriend is 30 years old, which can cause some problems, but I hope that it will be all right.


----------



## BlaireUK

vladex said:


> I am 34, but was not essential for conception babies because I am a man, that's my happy accident.But my girlfriend is 30 years old, which can cause some problems, but I hope that it will be all right.


Welcome Vladex! Hopfully you and your girlfriend won't have any problems conceiving. Good luck. X


----------



## rubydoo1

Im 22 and so is OH, we are WTT but have no set timescale at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Me and hubby are both 29, we'll be 30 in June. We're WTT for no. 1 and it'll be a couple of years yet before we actually start TTC, as we want to buy a house first. Want to have completed our family (ideally 2 children) by 35 though if possible. Fingers crossed!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am 25 and will be 26 in early March and DH is 22.


----------



## MissKM

im 20 (21 this year) OH is 23, id really like to have had my first child by 25. but for me the sooner the better ive set a rough date of the end of 2012 so that hopefully it will make us get through our 'to do' list a little quicker, biggest one being to move house...
i know its silly to worry about with me only being 20 but i do worry about not being able to conceive straight away and feel that if i TTC soon then i give myself a bit of time if it doesnt happen immediately x


----------



## 1stTimeMum33

I'm 33 and really worried about my age but there's not very much I can do about it unfortunately. I'm just bracing myself for problems.


----------



## Kizzie

well, I am 40, and will be nearly 41 when my first baby is due at the beginning of September. Took just over 12 months.


----------



## Aprilshowers

Kizzie said:


> well, I am 40, and will be nearly 41 when my first baby is due at the beginning of September. Took just over 12 months.

I'm 38 and I love to see when people around my age have conceived. Congratulations.


----------



## nm123

Thanks everyone, there's a real range on here isn't there?

I guess being 32 would put me at the slightly older end of the spectrum and as I know everyone's different I guess we won't really know until we properly start TTC.


----------



## Twag

I am pleased to see there are some others on here that are in the same age range as me, I was worrying that I was one of the oldest on here WTT for #1


----------



## lilmissbroody

hi!!
im 18 and hoping to start ttc#1 within the next year and get pg before 2015
its nice to see a couple of younger people wtt and looking to ttc soon. =]


----------



## daisybby03

I am 26 & Hubby is 27 We had our DD when I was 24..hoping to get pregnant this year..so I will be 27 when I have #2


----------



## anniepie

I'm 32, OH is 36 later this year. Neither of us want to be "old parents"...but wonder what defines that!? I feel like I'll be heading that way though...we want 2 or 3 children.

I had always wanted to be married before having children, as did OH. But he seems to have a little "issue" with marriage...or rather weddings (in particular the cost of them, I think). He seems happier discussing having children than getting married!? He's been engaged before, so maybe that's part of the issue... I'm now at a stage where I don't want to wait any longer and I'm really torn between wanting to get married, and my desperate desire to want to try for a baby NOW!! OH is also saying he wants us to be parents soon. I hate the idea of having to wait another year or however long while we plan a wedding... Of course we could always get married after having our first, but I did want to have a Catholic wedding...hmmmm

My sister is the most wonderful person in the world...She's 35 this year...and is single. She's given up hope of having children, which I think is really sad...she'd make the most wonderful wife and mother :(


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

I'm 27, 28 in May. OH is turning 30 in April.
Date for going back to TTC hasn't been set yet, but I'm starting to accept the fact that I'll probably be 29 by the time our baby arrives rather than 28 as it would have been had I not miscarried. :(


----------



## BlaireUK

anniepie said:


> I'm 32, OH is 36 later this year. Neither of us want to be "old parents"...but wonder what defines that!? I feel like I'll be heading that way though...we want 2 or 3 children.
> 
> I had always wanted to be married before having children, as did OH. But he seems to have a little "issue" with marriage...or rather weddings (in particular the cost of them, I think). He seems happier discussing having children than getting married!? He's been engaged before, so maybe that's part of the issue... I'm now at a stage where I don't want to wait any longer and I'm really torn between wanting to get married, and my desperate desire to want to try for a baby NOW!! OH is also saying he wants us to be parents soon. I hate the idea of having to wait another year or however long while we plan a wedding... Of course we could always get married after having our first, but I did want to have a Catholic wedding...hmmmm
> 
> My sister is the most wonderful person in the world...She's 35 this year...and is single. She's given up hope of having children, which I think is really sad...she'd make the most wonderful wife and mother :(


Hi Anniepie, have you considered an intimate, quick and cheap wedding? I have been to a few of these weddings and to be honest they are always the most romantic and fun!

That way it doesn't cost a bomb and you can have babies the traditional catholic way without having to wait a year or so?!


----------



## anniepie

BlaireUK said:


> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> I'm 32, OH is 36 later this year. Neither of us want to be "old parents"...but wonder what defines that!? I feel like I'll be heading that way though...we want 2 or 3 children.
> 
> I had always wanted to be married before having children, as did OH. But he seems to have a little "issue" with marriage...or rather weddings (in particular the cost of them, I think). He seems happier discussing having children than getting married!? He's been engaged before, so maybe that's part of the issue... I'm now at a stage where I don't want to wait any longer and I'm really torn between wanting to get married, and my desperate desire to want to try for a baby NOW!! OH is also saying he wants us to be parents soon. I hate the idea of having to wait another year or however long while we plan a wedding... Of course we could always get married after having our first, but I did want to have a Catholic wedding...hmmmm
> 
> My sister is the most wonderful person in the world...She's 35 this year...and is single. She's given up hope of having children, which I think is really sad...she'd make the most wonderful wife and mother :(
> 
> 
> Hi Anniepie, have you considered an intimate, quick and cheap wedding? I have been to a few of these weddings and to be honest they are always the most romantic and fun!
> 
> That way it doesn't cost a bomb and you can have babies the traditional catholic way without having to wait a year or so?!Click to expand...


Hi BlaireUK!

Yup, that's exactly what I'd want to be honest- I don't want to throw money away on a lavish wedding...and not really one to want to be centre of attention. But these things always get difficult when you have large families etc...

It's mainly about convincing OH to even discuss it though!! (In truth, I need to get the balls myself to bring it up with him!!). We seem to be great at talking about stuff...except babies and marriage (except to say we both want them!!)


----------



## Twag

anniepie said:


> BlaireUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anniepie said:
> 
> 
> I'm 32, OH is 36 later this year. Neither of us want to be "old parents"...but wonder what defines that!? I feel like I'll be heading that way though...we want 2 or 3 children.
> 
> I had always wanted to be married before having children, as did OH. But he seems to have a little "issue" with marriage...or rather weddings (in particular the cost of them, I think). He seems happier discussing having children than getting married!? He's been engaged before, so maybe that's part of the issue... I'm now at a stage where I don't want to wait any longer and I'm really torn between wanting to get married, and my desperate desire to want to try for a baby NOW!! OH is also saying he wants us to be parents soon. I hate the idea of having to wait another year or however long while we plan a wedding... Of course we could always get married after having our first, but I did want to have a Catholic wedding...hmmmm
> 
> My sister is the most wonderful person in the world...She's 35 this year...and is single. She's given up hope of having children, which I think is really sad...she'd make the most wonderful wife and mother :(
> 
> 
> Hi Anniepie, have you considered an intimate, quick and cheap wedding? I have been to a few of these weddings and to be honest they are always the most romantic and fun!
> 
> That way it doesn't cost a bomb and you can have babies the traditional catholic way without having to wait a year or so?!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi BlaireUK!
> 
> Yup, that's exactly what I'd want to be honest- I don't want to throw money away on a lavish wedding...and not really one to want to be centre of attention. But these things always get difficult when you have large families etc...
> 
> It's mainly about convincing OH to even discuss it though!! (In truth, I need to get the balls myself to bring it up with him!!). We seem to be great at talking about stuff...except babies and marriage (except to say we both want them!!)Click to expand...

My oh was worried about cost and having large families and group of friends and so in the end we got married abroad so covered honeymoon too and only had our parents there. Granted we still get grief about people not coming but to be honest it couldn't have been more perfect :)


----------



## anniepie

Aw, that sounds lovely Twag. I sometimes wonder about planning something like that and not telling anyone until after the fact...I think you're right...don't think I'd really care if other people were bothered that they weren't there, as long as we had what OH and I wanted. Factor a TTC timeline into it all, and perhaps I could do it all at once...marriage, honeymoon and conception!? Anyone would think I was a lady with high demands!?

Maybe I'll just book it all and not tell OH until just before- won't give him time to freak about organising it all and the costs LOL


----------



## Aprilshowers

We had a nice and cheap wedding. We got married in the registry office because neither of us are really religious and then we had a buffet for about 90 family and friends and the whole thing cost us only about 4000. We were lucky because we got the room and champagne reception for free because my father works at the venue. It turned out to be a great night and everyone enjoyed it. I never really thought about it but I suppose it is nice to be married before setting out to have children although I think parents who are not married do just as well.


----------



## cleckner04

I'm 24. WTT #2. :flower:


----------



## Shabutie

Im 21. Had Amara a month after I turned 21. Fingers crossed I'll be 23 when I have #2. 

:flower:


----------



## bathbabe

Im 21 OH is 23, we are wtt no.2 x


----------



## Josefin

I'm 20 and my OH is 21:) WTT #2:)


----------



## tonibzac

I am 23 and hubby is 25 we were TTC in November but we've decided to wait until April/may to get ahead on a few things at home and in our careers x


----------



## Sovereign

I'm 26 (27 next month) and OH is 33. We are WTT for number 2 x


----------



## NicMar

Hi everyone! I'm new to Baby and Bump...it's been so interesting reading a lot of the forums and threads. 

It's interesting to see the age range for people WTT and TTC on here. I am 24 (25 in July) and my husband is 25 now, and we will hopefully start TTC this summer, around our 2 year wedding anniversary. We've been together for over 8 years, though. It's funny because at least in the metro NY area, this is considered very, very young for starting a family. People make comments about it just like they did about us getting married "young". 

I saw that there was a big range of ages on this thread, and was wondering what the "average" age in your areas seems to be for having kids? Is it more common to have kids on the younger side in parts of the UK?

I think it's such a personal decision and that age should not really factor in, but it seems to be a big deal in my area, so I was curious...!


----------



## Mrs Magpie

Hey, both me and my OH are 25 and will be 26 when we finally TTC. Can't wait now :D


----------



## pichi

NicMar said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to Baby and Bump...it's been so interesting reading a lot of the forums and threads.
> 
> It's interesting to see the age range for people WTT and TTC on here. I am 24 (25 in July) and my husband is 25 now, and we will hopefully start TTC this summer, around our 2 year wedding anniversary. We've been together for over 8 years, though. It's funny because at least in the metro NY area, this is considered very, very young for starting a family. People make comments about it just like they did about us getting married "young".
> 
> I saw that there was a big range of ages on this thread, and was wondering what the "average" age in your areas seems to be for having kids? Is it more common to have kids on the younger side in parts of the UK?
> 
> I think it's such a personal decision and that age should not really factor in, but it seems to be a big deal in my area, so I was curious...!

the average age in the UK is actually between 30-35 years of age apparently although there are a good few teen pregnancies out there.

me personally i know a lot of mums who are under 25yrs old. i'll be 25 when i have #2 :flower:(hopefully)


----------



## KatieEllen

I'm eighteen years old - there's no set date for me and my long-term boyfriend to TTC, but I know I want to be a young mother, and I'd consider that to be along the lines of having a baby before I'm twenty-three. 

I live in the US, in Central New York. The trend around here seems to be having babies relatively young - no one around here seems to wait past 25. It's a lot different from places that are all, 'establish your career first!' Here it's kind of seen as, you either choose your career first or your family first, but that doesn't necessarily mean you won't accomplish both.


----------



## readyformore

I had my first at 25.
Second at 27.
Third at 31.
I'm 34 and ttc #4.

Honestly, I wish I would have started a few years younger. I didn't know how much I would enjoy my children and how many of them I would want until in my thirties. Plus, the older you get, the older the eggs, and the longer it takes (statistically) to conceive. Also, if I have another at 35, and that child has his own at 35, I'll be a grandmother at 70! My mom was a grandmother at 50 and she has a ton of energy. She babysits, takes the kids swimming, and really enjoys them. I would think you'd stuggle a bit more at 70 than at 50.


----------



## Rhiannon

im 26, TTC #2 june

i have to be honest that the thought of having babies in my 30s doesnt appeal to me, but i cant say my opinion would be the same if my situation was different

xxx


----------



## overthemoon

I'm 20, OH is 23.


----------



## MCL

I'm 22 and DF is 21. 

We will be 23 and 22 when we're married =)


----------



## porkypig

Im 30, will be 31 in July and DH has just turned 31. I was 28 when we conceived my son and had just turned 29 when I had him. We are going to ttc at the end of June/July so I'll be 31 and if it happens soonish I'll be 32 when i have #2. I always wanted a baby before i was 30 and #2 before 35, so we shall see what happens, hopefully it wont take me 4 years to conceive my next one as it only took us 4 months to conceive my son xx


----------



## toffee87

24, we'll be 25 when ttc.


----------



## amygwen

I'm 20 :D
Age does bother me when thinking about TTC. I don't want to have another one anytime soon because financially it would be nearly impossible to have another child & I just don't have time between work and school to have another baby! I'd like to be done w/ university, in a stable job & financially capable of looking after another child before bringing another one in this world! :D


----------



## kcbmama

I am 26 now but will be 27+ by time I'm (hopefully) pregnant again.
TTC as I get older doesn't raise any concerns, I would like a career kick-start once LO('s) are at school so will be still young enough to enjoy 30+ years in that with any luck:thumbup:


----------



## buttons1

I am 25, was 23 when I had my DD and if things go to plan I should be about 27 when we have our second baby


----------



## t84

I'm 26 and wtt by default b/c of hubby. I'm ready b/c I'd like to have 2 kids before 30 and close the store down. :). I always worrying a/b being able to conceive just b/c it seems like a lot of people accidentally get pregnant and it's never happened to me which makes me wonder if something is wrong?


----------



## Parker_Podge

Heeeeey ladies!! I am 20 (21 in July) & DH turns 25 next week (March 17th--he's a leprechaun:haha:) We are wtt because of me, which sucks terribly. I would much rather be waiting on him I think. I am a uni student & we are waiting to get pg until right before I graduate. This time frame puts us ttc in the Summer of 2012, probably starting in June.


----------



## dodgegirl

wow, everyone is so young on here. I feel old. I'm 32 now, I'll be 33 when I ttc, and a couple months shy of 34 when I deliver......sometimes I wish things could have been different....


----------



## Ladybird77

I've just turned 34. I spent my 20s doing all the things I wanted and enjoying myself and as it turned out, I didn't meet 'the one' until I was gone 30 anyway... I wouldn't want a baby with anyone else. If I had met him when I was younger I'm sure we would have children by now but I'm happy with the way things are.

I'm WTT after m/c only this week so I guess sometimes I do wish I had youth on my side but I'm keeping the faith! x


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I am 18 (still young, with plenty of time, I know!) and we're wtt because of money. We've just moved 1,000 miles to a new city. We don't have an exact date, just a goal. Once we have a car (we're using the bus now) then we have a small money goal after that.

I'm just so broody. I've wanted a baby since I was 7 years old! Crazy, I know, but with friends having babies, family having babies, ugh! I want one now! :nope:


----------



## 9thJuly2011

I'm 19, I'm waiting untill I have a job, we've moved out & have saved a bit of money :)


----------



## odd_socks

*26 in 2 days *


----------



## SpiderLady

I'm 26, I have a 4 yr old and a 2 yr old, DP is 36 and has a 15 yr old. We are waiting to try for our first together. 

Age only bothers me in that I don't want too big a gap between my children and any we have together. I want them to all grow up together and want them to have all grown up in time for me and DP to enjoy a life just us without being too old, as we both had children already when we met so didn't have the chance to do so then. 

Also of course once I am over 30 and he is over 40, chances of miscarriages, and baby's having problems increase. Didn't realise until now that the age of the man can affect these things too, thought it was just age of mum., but apparently sperm don't just decrease in terms of mobility and count as men get older, they decrease in terms of quality too x


----------



## xsadiex

I'm 19 and OH is 20, we're waiting for me to finish my degree (1 year to go!) and to do some travelling so probably TTC in a year and a half(ish) xxxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm 20. x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey I'm 20 (21 September) my Oh is 19 (20 August) we have been together 2 1/2 years. We moved out last July and have a 2 bed house. We both work and we are WTT until we our wedding in August :D :D Yes we are younger but being a mum has always been on the cards for me. I can't imagin my life with anyone else. Getting married and having a baby doesn't seem like such a huge decision (i know it is) but it just feels like the most natural next step to take. I

f you are honestly finacially and emotionaly ready to become a parent at a younger age then why not. I'd rather be younger and go take my children on holiday and do all the things i want to do with my children instead of doing it all without them first. That way their childhood will be full of rich experiences also that will shape them as a person as they grow up. Also once they are all grown your still young enough to travel etc and do what ever else you want to that you haven't done yet. Your also young enough to enjoy your grandchildren by the time they come along. I'd rather be a young mum and have the rest of life ahead of me than be an older mum (no offence for this bit ladies) and not have much of my life left. But anyway i'll shhhhhh now because i'm rambling on x


----------



## hwimmer

24, almost 25! We got married pretty young at 22, and wanted to take a few years to have some time for ourselves. Everyone that we talked when we were preparing to get married said they wished they had taken more time to themselves to just be married before they dived into having kids. So that's what we're trying to do!

I don't get bothered by age too much with WTT/TTC, but I think probably no matter what when you're WTT you have the thoughts like "what if we wait too long and something changes before we TTC?" That's my experience anyway!


----------



## hairdresser29

KatieEllen said:


> I'm eighteen years old - there's no set date for me and my long-term boyfriend to TTC, but I know I want to be a young mother, and I'd consider that to be along the lines of having a baby before I'm twenty-three.
> 
> I live in the US, in Central New York. The trend around here seems to be having babies relatively young - no one around here seems to wait past 25. It's a lot different from places that are all, 'establish your career first!' Here it's kind of seen as, you either choose your career first or your family first, but that doesn't necessarily mean you won't accomplish both.


I too am 18. OH is turning 20. We'll be TTC in May this year :happydance::happydance: when hes home from afghanistan. I'll be 19 when baby comes and he'll be 20 nearly 21. Always wanted to be a young mum and be more "mates" with the kids rather than a mother. My mum was 37 when she had me and i hated the fact she was an older mum when i went to school my friends mums were all young and i had an older mum. Think that plays a part on a reason i want to try now. Both me and OH have jobs, i finish my final year in college next month, both have cars just need to sort a place out but living in a 5 bedroom house with only 4 of us in it at the min there is no rush plus will like having my mum on hand.

Edited to say we have been together nearly 15 months and engaged


----------



## dizzy65

im WTT #2 and ill be 21 years old March 29th :)

OH and i have been together for almost 5 years


----------



## ChewyCookie

Me and DF are getting married in Summer 2012, and want to TTC straight away.
I'm 20 now but will hopefully be 22 and DH 25 when LO arrives.


----------



## Freakycactus

H2B and I are both 23 (there's only 3 and a half months between us), we've been together for 4 and a half years and are waiting until after we're married to TTC. If things had worked out differently we'd be getting married this year and TTC next year but unfortunately we both finished uni during the recession, we live in one of the worst affected areas so I'm struggling to find a full time job and H2B is currently signed off on the sick but with no income (separate issue).

We'll be married at 25 but close to 26 so 26 by the time LO comes along. I hate that we have the wait so long, I've always wanted to have a baby at 25 but I'm coming around to the idea. The most important thing for us is that we're as prepared as possible for the baby's needs (financially as well as emotionally) before we start trying.


----------



## PugLuvAh

I'm 32 and my hubby is 34 we've been TTC#1 for almost a year now. 

We've been married 5.5 years and together for 10. We waited because of me, I worked full time at my dream job while doing my masters degree part-time. After that was finished, I wanted time (and money) to travel. I got that all out of my system, so now I'm finished being "me" and ready to be "mum".


----------



## Chai_w

I'm 19 wtt unknown time frame, My OH and I are waiting till we move away from New Jersey, and trying to wait till after our wedding(Dec. 18 2011:cloud9:) and also till after age 20(mom calls it family curse to be pregnant and married before the age of 20, all i gotta do is make it to november of this year and i prove her wrong or maybe november of next year lol). Not worried about our age in this(we will both be amazing parents regardless of age), more worried about physical health.


----------



## Jox

Im WTT for No.3 and im 26 and OH is 35!! cant wait for September!! x


----------



## Kerjack

I'm 22 and my OH is 21, 22 in July and we're wttc #1. It'll be a few years before we ttc as I want to take some trips I've planned and OH wants to be more established in his business. I also want to at least be started my schooling, it's only a year course online. At the very earliest we'll ttc September 2012 or September 2013. I want to be at the very oldest 25 by the time LO is born.


----------



## buttons1

I'm 25 and wtt for number 2 I had my dd when I was 23 and we are wtt until April 2012


----------



## Kathleen

I'm 26, OH is 33. He's got a 9 year old daughter.

Very aware that the older I get, the more jealous I am that he's been through that first baby experience with another woman....I want it to be my turn!!

We're waiting (should be waiting) til next year to TTC


----------



## SKATERBUN

nm123 said:


> So we are WTT #1 and it's doing my head in, I want to just get on with it now!
> 
> I'm nearly 31 and worry that time is against me... I'd like to have 2 children at the very least and have seen colleagues and friends struggle with fertility and worry about that.
> 
> We're thinking of getting married in June next year, which kind of complicates things, but I don't want to wait until _after _that to even start TTC... I'm not adverse to getting married a couple of months after having a baby - reckon 3 months would be ok? Or I'd be ok to be a pregnant bride (3 or 4 months gone only though)...
> 
> So it means conceiving between now and June this year... or then waiting until Feb next year :nope:
> 
> Anyway, enough waffling - how old are you and does age bother you in terms of WTT/TTC?

well I was 36 when I had my first LO, I never planned to have her, It was my doctor who convinced me that I was waiting too long. 
The year before LO was born I was at an appointment about some period problems I was having, heavy and irregular to the point of non existent, I convinced myself I had cysts from all the symptoms I had (which thankfully I didnt). she asked me when I planned to have children, and I said oh maybe in a year or two. 'Why not now ?' she said bluntly! she basically shocked me in to the fact my egg supply would be depleting year on year and i would have to pay and go on a long list if I wanted fertility treatment. So anyway me and DH sort of went on in the next couple of months not trying and not preventing, and LO was conceived. I thought it was a bl**dy miracle as tbh my body was so up in the air, I was shocked that it was only a couple of months. With all the problems I'd been having with my cycle I couldnt believe it had happend. I was then getting into a state as I planned to get married to DH before thinking about children and wanted everything to be 'just so', he hadnt even proposed to me at this point lol
So finally he did propose to me 4 months later and then it was a mad rush to arrange a wedding before I got too big for a dress :D
We did a quicky marriage and it was all cool though. Pregnancy went well throughout without complications. 
I felt we were lucky in the whole process and count my LO as a miracle who was meant to happen at that point in my life, my doctors warning was like the prompt that made me think.

So no you are definitely not too old in my book :) and you do have a few years to decide, but bear in mind that around 35 is when your egg supply will start depleting and all ladies bodies are different some are lucky to still have lots of eggs at 39 where as some deplete much earlier, 35 I guess is the benchmark - and also if there is a problem with your partners fertility this could set you back. Sometimes its a gamble you have to take and only you will know when you are ready - but if the time feels right for you then go for it :thumbup: Good luck


----------



## babynewbie

Im 19 (20 in a 2 weeks) and OH is 22 almost 23, and were wtt our 2nd in a few years - his choice not mine. I want another one now!


----------



## Zoey1

I'm 30 and WTT for #2. My precious sweet daughter is almost 2 and we plan to try in either July or October.


----------



## godsgift385

I'm 26 an fiance is 31. This will be my first but he has 5 kids already, 4 boys and 1 girl. He had his first at 15 than twins at 19. He got married when he was 21, had two more and got divorced at 24 (ex-wife got pg by another man. Drama!) I met him when he was 26 and we have been together since.  now that home an finances are straight, marriage and a baby was our next move. Fiance loves kids, obviously, and he really wanted to start trying last year but I disagreed. I knew we would be more financially stable, which I was right. Now, I think were ready.


----------



## dodgegirl

I'm 33 and FOB is also 33. Gotta do what ya gotta do before I get too much older !! Stalk my journal, it talks about my TTC journey. :thumbup:


----------



## angiepie

I'm 20.5 and OH is 21.5, WTT til 2014/2015 for number 1.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm 24 and fiance is 26, we're WTT #1 and it'll probably be over a year as we're starting to plan our wedding now.


----------



## x0emz0x

Im 21 and OH is 22. We're WTT for a few years yet, until finances are in order. I'd also like to go on a few more holidays and travel first


----------



## Julymom2be

I'm 18 and WTT until the summer/fall of 2015.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm 21 (22 next month) and OH is 24 (25 in February). We're WTT because we don't have space for a baby in a one bedroom apartment. But we're going to get a real estate agent in January or February so we can find a house for us and our future babies. :) If everything is still good with finances after we get a house, we will begin TTC late summer/early fall.


----------



## Quackquack99

I'm 21 and I have a 13 week old baby. I'm waiting about 2 years possibly longer, won't be having the talk anytime soon


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I'm 21 and OH is 30 and we're WTT #2. We haven't got a set date to TTC.

I'm quite relaxed really although I would like to have #2 before I'm 30... The only thing that worries me is OH being older that time might not be on his side.. But I think men have longer than women?

I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Sam 121

Hi ladies - age doesn't bother me much anymore but it does my OH as he is nearly 32 - I'm not too bad, turning 27 next month. 

He doesn't want to be much older before #1 arrives. When we do TTC, I will probably be not far off 28 and OH 33. I think these are good ages.....wouldn't want to wait much longer. I have always thought I wouldn't like to be past 30 when my first one arrives as we want two :baby:


----------



## Pearls18

I'm about to turn 24 as is DH, we have one son already and are waiting another year or so before we TTC #2, I don't want a gap smaller than 3 years but it will depend on where we're living/finances etc as to when exactly we will start TTC, DH is in military training so things are a bit up in the air atm. I want my career to be started properly ideally.


----------



## ginny83

I was 26 when I feel pregnant with DS and 27 when he was born. I'm 28 now and start trying for #2 in March/April, so will be at least 29 when I have that one!

I've also started studying a degree in early childhood, so I'm hoping that'll be finished by the time I'm in my early 30's and the kiddies are getting ready to go to school so I can start my properly career again.


----------



## StaceyB

Hi everyone

I'm 19 and OH is 21, we're wtt until Summer 2015 when he finishes his (6 year!!)
degree. Hopefully I'll finish mine in the same year and then we can start ttc :)
I would rather have my babies earlier, my mum was 38 when she had me and we both wish she'd have had me sooner.


----------



## Hayley90

im 21, OH is almost 23. 

We are WTT until after our wedding now i suppose :( so late 2013! x


----------



## smawfl

I'm 29 (almost 30) and DH is 35


----------



## Amalee

My boyfriend and I are both 24 - and depending how life treats us, we're waiting about 10 - 20 months, I think.


----------

